# Tokina EF-S 14-20mm f/2 lens announced



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2016)

FYI if you hadn't seen this:

http://www.tokinalens.com/news/press/N0000054/

http://petapixel.com/2016/01/02/tokina-announces-a-14-20mm-f2-lens-for-canon-and-nikon-aps-c-cameras/

725g for a crop f/2 zoom is heavy but not terribly so, but the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 is very close to that weight, offers a larger zoom range and is fractionally faster. That said, going down to 14mm for crop is a nice add -- the Sigma's 18mm wide end would handcuff a number of folks for a standard zoom.

- A


----------

